# Rkm Pigeon Farm Loft



## Rkm Pigeon Farm (Jul 11, 2014)

Rkm Pigeon Farm we breeding top quality ordinary pigeons. 

We have enclosed our loft view. 
Total capacity 1110 pairs, Right now we have more than 250 breeding pairs. 
We are planning to increase another 100 breeding pair.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

That's a lot of birds  how much you spend on feed


----------



## Rkm Pigeon Farm (Jul 11, 2014)

chayi said:


> That's a lot of birds  how much you spend on feed


Regarding feed we making our own . Maximum seeds we cultivating in our agricultural land and buying from souranding farmers and keep stock.


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

so are these birds also a food source for the locals too??? With that many birds what ELSE COULD they be for???


----------



## Rkm Pigeon Farm (Jul 11, 2014)

heeler said:


> so are these birds also a food source for the locals too??? With that many birds what ELSE COULD they be for???


We allowing birds evening one hour for fly outside because we are doing pigeon farm as like poultry methods. Regarding food we will put morning and evening average per day 25 kg.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I think he meant do you raise them to eat them. If so this is not the place to post, we are pigeon lovers not eaters. If not, what for? So many do you breed and sell for pets or racers or flyers? I like the net idea, I had looked into that a cheap alternative to a hard flight but found the net was expensive!!!


----------



## Rkm Pigeon Farm (Jul 11, 2014)

CBL said:


> I think he meant do you raise them to eat them. If so this is not the place to post, we are pigeon lovers not eaters. If not, what for? So many do you breed and sell for pets or racers or flyers? I like the net idea, I had looked into that a cheap alternative to a hard flight but found the net was expensive!!!



People are buying pigeon chicks for flying. Actually here every Sunday people are doing flying game. We are breeding separately for that we called high flyers. So before we will train up with ordinary pigeon chicks.


----------

